# Repairing Old Seltzer Bottles



## Predicta (Jul 5, 2016)

Is there anyone out there who restores vintage Seltzer Bottles?
Thanks!


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 7, 2016)

You have a pic?


----------



## Predicta (Jul 7, 2016)

Yessir...


----------



## Predicta (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't know why it uploaded upside-down....but you get the idea.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice collection, are you wanting them to function? What needs repair?


----------



## Predicta (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes....would like at least the chrome one to work; with the bubble cut out's up the side of it.
It uses a cartridge to charge.
I'm sure it needs to be thoroughly cleaned and the seals replaced.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 9, 2016)

Are they screw on? Early ones pre 1940 have lead seals so watch out. The later ones have a CO2 cartridge and can be reused. Hope this helps!


----------



## Predicta (Jul 10, 2016)

Yea...That chrome one has a crew top; if that's what you mean.


----------

